# Generac Guardian 15kw 04115 EPS-15 LP-GAS



## hillj21 (Jul 26, 2014)

This generator cranks but wont start. 

MN: 0041891
SN: 3531143

Generac PN: A4351

Wasn't firing so we checked the cap and rotor. Were worn so we replaced them at a whopping $200.00+ bucks. Still nothing so we adjusted the magnetic pickup and got the spark back but still no ignition. I cannot find the engine serial on this engine. It is a 1.5L Mitsubishi Industrial 4 cylinder engine and the distributor is a HEI. To replace the distributor is $1,281.00 and I can't afford that. To order the module in the distributor or replace the magnetic pickup in the distributor cause it isn't producing enough spark I need to find the engine serial number on the block itself. 

1) If anyone has an idea where to look for the serial number on the block
2) If anyone knows where to find a shop service manual for this generator or mitsubishi engine
3) If anyone has a contact for parts inside the continental US
4) If anyone has some advice or tips

Any of this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Lets look at troubleshooting it.

You need 3 things, spark, compression, and fuel. You have spark, what color is it? It should be a nice bright blue. What is the compression? Rent or borrow a compression tester. You also need fuel. Have you tried starting fluid?

I don't see any reason to replace the distributor here, not from your post. I am concerned that by adjusting the magnetic pickup you may have changed the ignition timing. Are there timing marks that you can see? Do you have a timing light?

Don't just throw parts at it.

You can download a manual from here: Generac Power Systems Portable Generator User Manual | ManualsOnline.com

Generac.com should be able to point you to someone that can service it. You can also call: 1-800-333-1322


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

So Hillj21, what was the final verdict?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol tl!!
we are looking at old posts!! 
grin!!
me too!!
it is funny how some of the guys with issues on the gens fail to get the part of buying a gen with parts available off the shelf at a local store..
or even down load all the manuals as well as buy the paper manuals when they purchase the gen sets!!

here is a good thought;
if you are to buy a large gen set, buy the service contract if you are not able to maintain the generator properly..
trust me it is a lot of bucks... but if you run the gen set and need it for mission critical stuff like healthcare etc.
having a service contract is a good plan.

like on this gen set.. there is only a few things that will set a no start.
fuel cut off, low oil, high temp, service cut out, then there is the failure stuff like spark modules etc.
that is where the plug in diagnostics tools are super handy to see exactly what is going on.
most of us old dogs can use a good VOM and check all the sensors and switches..

oh yea some mitz industrial parts are the same as some cars and trucks!
that is why finding the tag is sooo important on an engine block.
and do the foot work!!

i had a nissan fork unit a while back for issues.
basic tune up stuff..
another dealer quoted parts 20 times my cost..
they went to a fork dealer for parts and not to oreilly's for the same parts...

oh yea hillj is just another poster as one post and gone..
lol!


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Yep Iowagold, the post is an example of the folks that come to the forum for advice and then dissapear with the outcome. 😧


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

ToolLover said:


> Yep Iowagold, the post is an example of the folks that come to the forum for advice and then dissapear with the outcome. 😧


Yup, One-and-Done... Very frustrating to never hear the outcome.


----------

